

Nintendo 1DS - Official Website at Nintendo - ptrwtts
http://nintendo1ds.com/

======
joezydeco
The Nintendo fans with web design capabilities need to get over the fact that
Nintendo will not be making iOS games or docks any time soon. That's just the
way it's going to be.

We all get that they _care_ about Nintendo and their future, but save your
breath and let it go.

------
omgmog
We can only dream of such a device, I'm sure this domain will get shut down
unfortunately :P

------
Fuzzwah
A great example failure of HN's strict rule of having the link text match the
title of the website.

Not official. Not at Nintendo.

------
andypiper
bet this gets taken down anytime now.

